# 2,5 month old GS long coat :)



## Tori_H (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi, I want to show to you my and my fionce's first dog  Her name's Tori and she's 9 week old 

These are from arrival to our home, 3 weeks ago 



















Aaand from yesterday's walk


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

She's adorable.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely adorable :wub:


----------



## namvet4 (Jun 11, 2014)

Tori is a Beautiful pup! Please tell the type of harness your using the photo and the reason you chose that type? Thanks in Advance


----------



## Tori_H (Jun 11, 2014)

Tori sends greetings for such pleasant words 
This harness is borrowed from our vet and coach. She got it from Finland, and it's not available in central Europe, so we have to give it back when she grows out of it.
This may be a clue, it has sign 'Happy Dog' on the front side, but I didn't find it on Internet.
The reason why we chose that one? It's very, very light one, so she doesn't feel it so much on her. It has also wide stripes, so it doesn't hurt her. Anyway, she doesn't pull on the leash, so it's not a problem 

New passion found today - muuuuuud


----------



## cjmills7277 (May 3, 2014)

My puppy is named Tori LOL


----------



## Tori_H (Jun 11, 2014)

cjmills7277 said:


> My puppy is named Tori LOL


Show us her


----------



## cjmills7277 (May 3, 2014)

Here she is . Meet Tori


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

You both have adorable Tori's!


----------



## 993man (Jun 13, 2014)

Very good looking girl you have there. So cute at that age.


----------



## Tori_H (Jun 11, 2014)

Tori sends high five for Tori


----------



## msstone (Feb 14, 2003)

Both Toris are beautiful. Best wishes and long lives to all owners and dogs.


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

haha so cute!


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Gorgeous girl you have there!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tori_H (Jun 11, 2014)

And Tori still grows 




















Thank's God we have survived the biting part, she was real landshark, no petting, touching or being nearby without biting


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She's turning into a real stunner!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's beautiful.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

for generations the standard was short hair with long hair as a fault. But even after all that breeding we still have long hairs, and I am glad. They are so handsome and ours has a great temperament.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Tori is a beautiful puppy! You are so fortunate!

Susan


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

She is absolutely georgeous! Many many years of enjoyment!


----------



## Tori_H (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot


----------

